# Colonoscopy biopsy results?



## 22560 (Aug 31, 2006)

Ok, so I finally got the run-down of my biopsy results, and I'm thoroughly confused.My GI said everything was normal. The GYN (who has a copy of the results because the GI thinks I have endo on the bowels) says that it doesn't look normal to HER, admitting it's not her speciality, but she IS a doctor and knows better than I do. (She and the GI are taking opposite stances on everything. It's a mess.)So anyway, only 1 of the 6 biopsies actually came back saying "normal". The other 5 say things like "hyperplastic mucousa" and "acute colitis". And there are a lot of other long complicated words that I was told were just descriptive of the types of cells. The GYN is concerned by the prominence of the word "hyperplastic" - which means overgrown? And concerned that the GI doesn't seem to want to keep an eye on that. So I called the GI (3 times!) and he and his nurses all say that there is just inflammation, nothing to be concerned about.Any insights? Does everybody come back with these kinds of biopsies, which is why they're saying it's "normal"? Do I need to find yet another GI? (Well, yes I do, preferably one who explains things the FIRST time, but do I need to find one NOW to get this dealt with?)Thanks!


----------



## 22378 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi TiredCatSorry you got confusing reports. I don't have any infor, just support and prayers. I hope someone here has some ideas for you. Maybe you can do some of your own research on the terms they gave you and find information to help you also. I dread going to doctor because I know I will face similar situation as I am going GYN and GI too. Man on Man!!! Argh!


----------



## 20417 (Oct 25, 2006)

Can you go back to the GI for a follow-up appointment? Mine told me to discuss the report with my family physician, then to book an appointment with him if I have any further questions. Sounds reasonable!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

TCSo sorry you are having such a problem with your GI Doc.I tried searching the term "hyperplastic mucosa". I do not know in what context that word was used in your path report... so bear that in mind. (In other words... I do not know if the report said. 'There is no sign of hyperplastic mucosa' or There was evidence of 'hyperplastic mucosa'.)The only thing I found that defined this was this post on another BB. You will see the person's question and then the response below. In that response the poster defines this term.The response appears to be written by an MD but??? who knows.Anyway.. check it out:http://www.medhelp.org/perl6/Gastro/messages/37340.htmlIf I were you, I would indeed follow up with your regular physician. They should have a copy of the report anyway for your file there. And I would ask both, your GYN and your regular MD for a referral to another GI for a consult. If you do go to another GI for a 2nd opinion.. make sure you bring copies of this report as well as any other reports from any other tests you have had done recently.I wish you all the best.BQ


----------



## jodie (May 3, 2005)

*Get another opinion if you don't understand what the dr said. **In my case, the dr said to come back in 3 yrs, but I had the colonosophy in about 1 1/2 yrs, and there were 6 pre-cancerous pollops. He said it was the good thing I didn't wait.*Love, jada


----------

